# Great White filmed by diver off of Apalachicola



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

I'd definitely have to clean the wetsuit after that.

http://tisiri.org/great-white-encounter-lionfish-harvesting/


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

that's awesome
how many old timers are out there that at one time throughout the years have been called silly or crazy or told they were mistaken that we have no great whites in the gulf are feeling redeemed now
even scientists are conceding
I wonder how many other things will be proven to be true with the advent of affordable electronics for the common man


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Dang. I wonder if poop in the water will scare off a great white? That's what the hell I would've done!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

My poop would have turned me into a rocket man! And I woiuld have launched like a Poseidon missile.

In all seriousness. This is where I fish! Holy crap! And I was thinking of snorkeling along the surface to get a better look at what was below us while we fish... Uh... NO!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

That's funny I know Grayson and he's a good dude. I think we'll be seeing a lot more of these Great White if they're anything like the regular sharks around here. There's about 4x more than there used to be 30 years ago in my opinion.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

k-p said:


> That's funny I know Grayson and he's a good dude. I think we'll be seeing a lot more of these Great White if they're anything like the regular sharks around here. There's about 4x more than there used to be 30 years ago in my opinion.


There does seem to be a big increase in the last few years.


----------

